# How high is up?



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

I'd like to take a poll. What is the height of your table from the floor? 

Thoughts on why it is higher or lower and the pros and cons are also welcome. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

My temporary little test track is rather high...Track surface is 38" above above the floor. It's a narrow radius 11 by 7 that uses two walls in the slotcave.

The towering height provides a lot of storage below. The narrow width makes for easy reaching of deslots. You dont have to stoop, stretch or strain your back.

The unforseen bonus was that I could still sit in a chair, lean forward and have a direct line of sight to the axle centers. Helps me spot handling disorders quick as lumpy tires, fubar wheels, and pick up geometry problems are easy to see. A nice surprise; but not planned that way as storage was the primary concern. Just one of those "duh, thats cool!" moments. Seems to help speed up tuning issues, but then again it could be my immagination too.

For a real competition course I prefer a little lower track surface where the obvious advantage is overall vision provided by a more downward viewing angle.

.02 and some change...LOL


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Mine sits a little over 35" from floor to track level. Easy to stand by or pull some chairs/barstools over and sit and run. rr


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Ready for mine?

It's about 42" off the floor. I say "about" because I don't remember the exact measurement. The biggest reason I went so tall is that I HATE bending over when it comes to something that is supposed to be fun. I've raced on shorter tables and found them to be "okay" while racing on them but I don't think I would be as forgiving were it my own table at home and racing/tuning cars and dinking around with scenery. 

As you can probably guess, the biggest con is reaching across the table if you're not a real tall individual. True racing action involving competitors and marshalls would expose this flaw as being serious but I'm not there yet.

It could be lowered if it ever became a big deal. I figured lowering it would be easier than trying to raise it up and keep everything solid and stable.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

*Lower than the rest*

Mine is 29' at track level. Since it is fully landscaped it is easy to work on and easy to see the cars on the circuit, easy to lean over and marshal. i also have a magnetic marshalling rod to save walkig if i'm the only one there.
mj


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I went with 32" because that was what someone else's table was and it seemed fine.

'doba


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

36". I can stand at or use a stool and the kids can use stools.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

30" I'm pretty short so it hits me at the waist so I can lean over and grab the cars that tried to take out pit lane.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I also have a magnetic marshalling rod to save walkig if i'm the only one there.
> mj


City, do you have any pics of that? How was it constructed?

This has been interesting. Seems there is a wide range of heights and personal preferences. Thanks to everyone who has responded so far. :wave:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Ligier Runner said:


> Ready for mine?
> 
> It's about 42" off the floor.
> ...
> ...


 No need for that, LR. Just have a couple of step-stools by the layout for marshalls or anyone who needs to make a big reach.

My last layout was about 26" high. The one I'm working on now is 35". I think the extra height gives a lower-down viewpoint with more of a feeling of being in the race rather than in watching it from the Goodyear blimp. Sitting down, the highest points of the course are just about eye-level, but by sitting up straighter, I can still see all the corners. Standing, there is no problem getting a clear view of the corners. The stepstool takes care of marshalling the one long-reach corner; it's an inexpensive plastic one, 11" high, and brings the effective layout height to 24" for anyone standing on it.

--D


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Mine is 29' at track level. Since it is fully landscaped it is easy to work on and easy to see the cars on the circuit, easy to lean over and marshal. i also have a magnetic marshalling rod to save walkig if i'm the only one there.
> mj


 Just curious [email protected], How tall are you? 29 feet at track level seems quite high. Do you have to make carb adjustments at that altitude? lol


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Gary#8 said:


> Just curious [email protected], How tall are you? 29 feet at track level seems quite high. Do you have to make carb adjustments at that altitude? lol


 :lol: :lol: BWAHAHAHA

Good catch! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey, It is totally "low tech". Imaging a piece of dowel with two old polymer mags superglued to it. Voila. It works best if the cars are upside down. But you can flip them. Works great and is very cheap. A guy was selling a version on ebay for $12.99 plus shipping!! Scam....... No pix you get te deal. mj


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

*no mercy*

I meant my track was taller than most.......... LOL


Ligier Runner said:


> :lol: :lol: BWAHAHAHA
> 
> Good catch! :thumbsup:


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hey, It is totally "low tech". Imaging a piece of dowel with two old polymer mags superglued to it. Voila. It works best if the cars are upside down. But you can flip them. Works great and is very cheap. A guy was selling a version on ebay for $12.99 plus shipping!! Scam....... No pix you get te deal. mj


Got it. I'm sure we have an old spare broom around here. If not, I'll "make" one a spare. LOL.  

Thanks!!


----------



## jkstewart1 (Dec 14, 2005)

Mine is 48" off of the floor. My kids stand on chairs to race and we use a long piece of basswood to move the cars to where we can reach them if anyone goes off of the track.

I'm 6' tall and I enjoy the "eye level" racing. Of course it's pretty casual. Just me and my 3 kids, sometimes some friends.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Wow. Take an individual who only stands at about 5 feet, place them in the wrong location, and they stand the chance of getting an eye taken out. :freak:


----------



## jkstewart1 (Dec 14, 2005)

I guess that could happen, but we're pretty careful where we stand and have some backyard engineered guards in place (cookie sheets held up with tall paint spray cans). They keep the cars on the table and out of people's eyes.

I wanted a platform for racing that was tall enough to still have a "workbench" under and plenty of storage. I'm still working out how to maximize the storage space. The spousal basement land use representative graciously allowed me to use the old coal bunker as my "hobby room". It's about 15'x6.5'. The track table is set up as an L - 3 feet wide, 12' long and 6.5' across the end of the room. My desk is under the "wide" end of the platform. I still have some rearranging to do to get more aisle space. Move a spray booth and a bookshelf. It's a work in progress, but that's why it's a hobby and not a job.

I plan on putting a routed track up there eventually with some scenery. I'd love to squeeze three or four lanes in somehow while retaining some challenge to the course. The 4x4 thread has been interesting to keep up with.

Cheers!

John


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

My track surface is about 35" high, which is fine for me at 6'3". If you happen to be a bit shorter, some of the guys do complain a bit about vision of their cars in the sweeper from the blue lane controller station (*cough*Mike King*cough*). Most of the tracks in our area are at 30" so mine is a bit on the tall side according to local rules.

Maybe I need to build a little platform or two for some of the guys....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

*Low tech*

Hey RK, I don't know what you run.... I run HO magnet cars and a 1/4" dowel is plenty stiff and easy to handle. A broom handle may be a little unwieldly. But try it, what ever works let me know.



rudykizuty said:


> Got it. I'm sure we have an old spare broom around here. If not, I'll "make" one a spare. LOL.
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

My track is 42-46" to account for elevation changes and because I'm taller. I like bar stools for seating and it makes it easier to repair stuff too.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Mine are at 36". I used this height because from a 8' 2X4 I was able to get two legs and two braces cut from each stud.

Ive always liked using stools or chairs when I race so it fits my preference as well.


----------

